# No Response From Dish Tech



## kengaz (Sep 24, 2004)

My 921 went on the blink Friday night (10/28/05). It has work for about a year with no problems. I power it off each night when I go to bed. I power it on each evening when I come home from work. Friday nite no power. I did all the usual things - power off/ power on thru the plug out/plug in. The dish looks like it will come up - SD,HD,Record lights going on and off in sequence, the it stops at the HD with the power light on but then it goes out and recycles again but the second time the lights stop at the record (red) light and the power light back on but that is the end.

I called tech support. We tried many things but it always stopped at the record light. They said they would escalate it to the HD tech suppost and I would hear within 24 hours. That was 48 hours ago and I am still waiting. I called again and they ASSURED me that the techs would call.

I go to work Monday and will not be home if they call.

HOW DO I GET THE HIGHER TECH SUPPORT TO CALL. Very frustrating. Should I go back to cable??

[email protected]


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

When this happened to me I was told that the 921 support team will contact me between 24 - 72 hours. It turns out that they don't work on Sundays & Mondays so Tuesday was the day they finally contacted me (getting closer to the 72 hr mark). Allow another two days for replacement unit. They'll give you a credit but no sympathy card.

PS: The weekend is the worse time for your 921 to die.


----------



## kengaz (Sep 24, 2004)

Amen and thank you.


----------

